# [risolto] Errore nel caricamento modulo kvm

## pingoo

Volevo provare ad utilizzare qemu-kvm ma ho già problemi nel caricare il modulo kvm (abilitato seguendo queste indicazioni):

```
modprobe kvm-intel

FATAL: Error inserting kvm_intel (/lib/modules/3.2.1-gentoo-r2/kernel/arch/x86/kvm/kvm-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

stesso errore caricando kvm

La parte di dmesg interessante:

```
[  861.398310] kvm: Unknown symbol user_return_notifier_unregister (err 0)

[  861.398362] kvm: Unknown symbol preempt_notifier_register (err 0)

[  861.398374] kvm: Unknown symbol mmu_notifier_unregister (err 0)

[  861.398472] kvm: Unknown symbol delayacct_on (err 0)

[  861.398497] kvm: Unknown symbol user_return_notifier_register (err 0)

[  861.398507] kvm: Unknown symbol mmu_notifier_register (err 0)

[  861.398527] kvm: Unknown symbol preempt_notifier_unregister (err 0)

```

Quì l'emerge --info. Qualcos'altro da abilitare nel kernel?Last edited by pingoo on Sun Apr 29, 2012 9:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Hai provato a metterlo statico?

----------

## pingoo

Ho accolto il tuo suggerimento ed è emerso il problema, dopo riavvio infatti tramite dmesg ho visto che:

```
kvm: disabled by BIOS
```

Ho quindi abilitato le due voci relative alla virtualizzazione nel bios e in dmesg non c'era più nulla.

Ho quindi rimesso come moduli e ora vengono caricati senza errori.

Grazie

----------

